# Brick Alley Cafe, Temple Bar - 40% Off



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2012)

40% off all food. 
Discount applies 2pm-6pm Monday-Friday only. 

*Expires: 2012-05-31 
*


*http://www.brickalleycafe.com/*


*[broken link removed]
*


----------

